# jobsite practical jokes



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Working with two brothers .the one was out of cigs so bumming from bro . When we went on break ,he went to bathroom. We proceed to fill cigaret with saw dust . You should have seen that thing get lit , and his reaction ... Priceless


----------

